# Cypriano de Rore & Roland de Lassus, the same league of genieousness i preffer Rore



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Cypriano de Rore & Roland de Lassus, the same league of genieousness i preffer Rore*

Greating and distinguished regards everyone foremost, Cypriano de Rore music amazing i neveryway i never heard any borring works to me they all seem very colorful likke THE cypriano de rore on graindelavoix(woaw i mean woaw).. than thhere is ensemble Brabannt, huelgas ensemble, he not just amazing he stunning he a william S Sydis of Polyphonic but is role is percieved as minor actor at worst medium key figure in the art school of music of kingdom of burgundy((benelux) at best, than i ask the question why to musicologist, art lover, audiophile across the globe?

:tiphat:


----------



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

Lassus can be a bit harmonically bland, whereas de Rore is a lot more chromatic, from my somewhat limited listening. Some of Lassus' chansons frankly bore me a little, but I have the utmost respect for his choral works. He must have been phenomenally gifted, some of his compositions though sound a little as if they were composed on autopilot (could be boredom)


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Lassus can be a bit harmonically bland, whereas de Rore is a lot more chromatic,*

very true my friend, some of Lassus work seem a bit drab, but choral works something else, except the wonderful Porphetiea Sybillarum i have this in multiple versions(ensemble ,conductors).


----------



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

And the Lassus Lamentationes are also wonderful...


----------

